# Dutch army change



## geofftheref (12 Sep 2003)

The Dutch armed forces will not extend a serviceman‘s employment contract if he is not expected to gain further promotion by a certain age.  Therefore there will be no longer be the prospect of serving until retirement for many servicemen.  Their new motto will be "Up or Out" !

It seems the Dutch have no problem with recruitment or retention if there are actually looking at ways of forcing older soldiers out. 

Quite a difference to Canada I would say, where age does not seem to be such a factor.


----------

